
Twitterers fall for Steve Jobs hoax - pclark
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/22/guys-hes-still-alive-twitterers-fall-for-steve-jobs-hoax/
======
iamdave
Perhaps the greatest threat of this increasingly social web is not how it will
be sustained; talks of pricing, advertising, business models like everyone
speculates, maybe the greatest threat to the social web is the ability to
spark a wildfire of misinformation when one (seemingly) credible source flubs
a story.

Realistically, here's your evidence. People read a blog, and it spreads like a
wildfire. The social web has in essence, taught us how to forget the most
ancient, yet still relevant quote about information:

"It is the mark of an educated mind to entertain a thought, without fully
accepting it".

Checking your "sources" doesn't mean finding another website that simply says
the same thing.

